# The basic "must haves" in you bar?



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Most of us are creatures of habit and I am one as well. I have always kept a few certain brands or type on hand. The ole' standbys...what are yours?

Mine are....

Jack Daniels Single Barrel (must have with Coke)
Sailor Jerry Rum (I found this suited my taste for rum perfectly)
Grey Goose Vodka (so smooth, my SIL changed my opinion of vodka with this)
Sauza Tequila/Patron/Cabo Wabo (I don't do tequila straight, but use these depending on price.)
Bailey's Coffee Liqueur - likes it in his coffee

I also keep Cointreau on hand, but its rare that I use it.

I have others I have been wanting to try, but this is what I usually keep.

-Jason


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Lets see, I've got:

Crown Royale
Crown Royale
Crown Royale
Coke
Crown Royale
Coffee

oh, and some Crown Royale

I'm a creature of habit, with cheap tastes


----------



## nickpgoodman (Jul 18, 2011)

Must have Angostura bitters and whiskey - can't make an Old Fashioned without them!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Scotch - Some form of Laphroaig and a few other rotating 15+ year
Bourban - Bernheim so far is my favorite and thus the current staple 
Vodka - Kettle One (don't drink vodka, but just in case someone wants it)
Gin - Bombay Sapphire, Hendricks, and Martin Miller Westmalle strength
Rum - I mix so something basic but quality like Cruzan Estate or Eldorado
Tequila - Cazadores for mixing...sippers, Casa Noble silver, Don Malequeus Cuervo (but have to go to Mexico to get, grrr), 

Plus you have to have some fru-fru stuff like Midori, triple sec, B&B (mix with eggnog and you'll understand), and Chambord for the ladies.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

SV vodka

I have all kinds of vodka, but this is one i dont like to go without


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Ron Zacapa
Elijah Craig 18
El Dorado 12
Bulleitt Rye
Longmorn 15 (Probably will not be able to find much more as it is out of production)
Berentzen Apfelkorn and Pear 
Bombay Sapphire


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Bombay 
Dry vermouth
Rye
Bitters
Balvenie single barrel
Buffalo Trace


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

For me the essentials are:

Hendricks Gin
Noilly Prat
St Germain Elderflower Liqueur 
Glenlivet 12
Ron Zacapa 23
Patron XO Cafe - keeps the women happy.


----------



## samuelsmithbeer (Oct 12, 2011)

Although beer is my preference I still always have some Black Seal rum, Kraken and of course Tanqueray for T&Ts for those hot summer days.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Staxed said:


> Lets see, I've got:
> 
> Crown Royale
> Crown Royale
> ...


I agree with Daniel!!
Except replace the word "Coke" with "Ice Cubes"
Maybe also add a few bottles such as Crown Special Reserve or Crown XR!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Four Roses single barrel
Jim beam black label
Crown Royale
Captain morgan Spiced rum
Some form of vodka usually greygoose
and lots of Pepsi

and usually some dacari mix in there for the wife.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Voorhees said:


> Most of us are creatures of habit and I am one as well. I have always kept a few certain brands or type on hand. The ole' standbys...what are yours?
> 
> Mine are....
> 
> ...


I keep it simple!
Bourbon Bourbon And more Bourbon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

I must have my rum! I keep around 20 rums, a few bourbons, a good gin and tequilla, tonic, limes, bitters...(and lots of craft beers).


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Herradurra for sipping
Patron or Jimador for mixing
Bottle of Reposado from my wife's cousin's distillery in Tequila when I can get it.
Appleton Rum
Maker's Mark
Pendleton
Bitters
Italiian and French Vermouth
Tullamore Dew
Metaxa Ouzo
Limoncello


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

For me I usually have the following (in no particular order):

Jameson
Red Breast
Jameson 12
Jameson Gold
Middleton Rare

Glenn Livet (12, 15, Nadurra, and 18)
Oban 14
Dalwhinnie 15
GlennMorangie Nector D' Oro
Glennfidich 15

Drambuie

IS vodka (for the price, the best, cleanest vodka around, try it, you'll like it)
Kettle One Vodka
Grey Goose Citron vodka

Pirat rum
Captain Morgan rum
Tommy Bahama Silver Rum

Knob Creek
Blantons (collect all of the horses!)
Maker's Mark

Bitters/Vermouth

Sauza hornitos tequilla (hate tequilla, but keep something around for a margarita)

Other mixers such as blue curaco, midori, jagermeister (kept in the freezer, next to whatever cigars are going through their quarantine).


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Several scotch whiskys
Tanqueray gin
Buckfast
Jack Daniels
Boddingtons


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

No one has mentioned the 1 must have in every bar! A glass to drink it all from!!!!

Ok poor attempt at humor


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

A good shaker
A Muddler set
An Ice maker
And a good blender! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

At this rate better add a hot lady in a low cut shirt to serve the drinks. Or in my case a hot wife who let's me serve her drinks because "I make them better."


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

My must haves are; 

Cognac- Courvoisier V.S.O.P.
Bourbon- Evan Williams Single Barrel
Scotch- Oban


I don't have the Oban yet that's the only scotch I'm lovin, but bet your sweet @sses once I get back to work I'm gonna get some!:drinking:


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

A bottle of Four Roses SMALL BATCH


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> No one has mentioned the 1 must have in every bar! A glass to drink it all from!!!!
> 
> Ok poor attempt at humor


Nah....not really a 'must have'.....just pass around the bottle!


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never been very good at picking and choosing... LOL



If I had to though:

My sipping tequila is Don Julio 1942
Mixing tequila I like patron, and that means I also need triple sec and orange curcao
My go-to rum is good ol' Bacardi
Ketel One vodka
Always have a bottle of Grand Marnier

I do like a good Long Island too so Bombay Sapphire gin is a requirement.

I've yet to develop a taste for whiskey, scotch, etc. so I tend to stick with the tequila.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

pdisme said:


> I've never been very good at picking and choosing... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party at Dave's :woohoo:


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

RedDragon888 said:


> Party at Dave's :woohoo:


I have a Halloween party every year; that's the only reason it was all out on the counter lol. Amazingly enough, the liquor has become somewhat self sufficient because people tend to bring a bottle as a gift, so I only end up replacing the more obscure ones when they get empty.


----------

